# How and where to target practice



## Karletto (Dec 21, 2010)

Hey
Sorry, wasn't here for a long time but i was practicing quite a bit, also with a slingbow.
So the problem is how and where to practice. I use just a carton box on ground as a target which works great but I already lost two arrows in some bushes. Than i relocate my training to an open field - cut grass but still sometimes the arrow burry itself so deep you can't find it.
Finally i concluded that the best place is to train on gravel road. Sure, arrows tips are bumping into rocks but so far i didn't lost none.
Any tricks and tips?
SAlut


----------



## Ry-shot (Jul 22, 2011)

use bananas as ammo .....


----------



## atom (Jun 24, 2011)

Ry-shot said:


> use bananas as ammo .....


wtf







..... ry-shot i think you need to retire as a comedian you are not funny


----------



## Karletto (Dec 21, 2010)

Ry-shot said:


> use bananas as ammo .....


how about using chestnuts and shooting them in your jewels?


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Well depending on how tight your shot group is, I would imagine placing a bigger back drop behind your target. using what? not sure.. with arrows I would imagine either a bigger cardboard box (collapsed flat) in the back or maybe one of those blankets that moving companies use, they seem like they would be thick enough to handle an arrow hit, and if its hanging the slack of the blanket might prevent penetration.

I really don't have any sound advice, but it may help you with your brainstorming....


----------



## Karletto (Dec 21, 2010)

[sub]As i said before, cartonbox works fine. [/sub]
[sub]Tried also to tie a bit of string at the end so when the arrow burryes itself, you can still notice it. That works untill the string brokes.[/sub]
[sub]Than my lightbulb lit. I could spray my arrows with orange spray or something. These arrows would be used only for target practicing, for hunting would be too obvious. [/sub]


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Try Judo points for practice. Back when I shot stickbows I would use Judos for stump shooting.

Cheers,
Northerner


----------



## GoldPhoenix (Oct 24, 2011)

You could also use Foam Boards that are used for house sealing. They are cheap and come in different sizes and thickness. You can make your own targets, any shape and size you want.


----------



## fishjunkie (Sep 10, 2011)

use judo points


----------

